# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF تحديثات :  ATF MINOR UPDATE v8.10!! 8th December 2011!!

## mohamed73

This Minor Update is available via the "Automatically Check for Updates"  
What's New: 
1. ATF Network Broadcom Authorize no longer needs minimum 5 credits. 
2. Better Detection for SL3 Phone that will not Accept NCK Codes.    *Get it here:*

----------


## ahmedahk

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

